#ubuntu-manual 2010-08-16
<sonicbadger> I am going to call it a night now. I have to go to bed now. Tomorrow is going to be an interesting day. My boss is back from holiday and that means he has spent way to much time thinking about things that he wants to change. So he will spend the first few hours of tomorrow having a strop at everybody.
<godbyk> Fun!
<godbyk> Thanks for your help, sonicbadger.
<sonicbadger> np
<sonicbadger> I do have some fun planned for tomorrow at work.
<sonicbadger> Another guy is also back from holiday. I have rigged a device that will flick tiny bits of paper at him when he gets in and moves his mouse. :)
<godbyk> lol
<godbyk> awesome.
<sonicbadger> Hopefully I can get it on video
<godbyk> I'll be working on the manual this evening. Then I have to spend a bit of time on some C++ code for work.
<godbyk> You'll have to share it if you do. :)
<sonicbadger> Np
<nisshh> humphreybc: hey, hows the company thing coming along?
<humphreybc> lol
<humphreybc> not bad
<nisshh> what?
<nisshh> did i say something?
<godbyk> Hey. humphreybc.. don't forget to fix that Ubuntu manual bug that's assigned to you before tomorrow. :)
<humphreybc> no?
<humphreybc> godbyk, yeah, that's what I was going to come in here for
<godbyk> cool
<nisshh> humphreybc: why did you laugh? :)
<humphreybc> "the company thing"
<humphreybc> made me chuckle
<nisshh> oh lol
<nisshh> humphreybc: should i have said "the super duper awesome never before seen company"?
<humphreybc> haha no "the company thing" sums it up nicely
<humphreybc> godbyk: give me a list of the folders from / down that people should know about
<nisshh> hehe
<godbyk> humphreybc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<godbyk> humphreybc: Though this page appears a bit more concise: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_directory_structure
<godbyk> I'd say the ones that end users care about most are probably:
<godbyk> oh, and /media since that's where their usb keys and whatnot get mounted nowadays.
<godbyk>  /home, /etc /var/log and /usr/bin and /usr/lib
<godbyk> (forgot the space, so irc hated me. oops)
<humphreybc> ok
<humphreybc> how big does this diagram have to be?
<godbyk> no clue
<humphreybc> lol
<humphreybc> so is /var and /log separate?
<humphreybc> are end users really going to care about these?
<godbyk> log is a subdir of /var
<brandonj> humphreybc: there is no /log
<godbyk> and end users would only care if they need to find the log files for reporting errors, etc.
<humphreybc> ok
<Omega> Yo humphreybc.
<Omega> Did you hear about Ubuntu Tour?
<humphreybc> ?
<Omega>  http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour
<Omega> It
<Omega> It's a project we started yesterday (today)
<humphreybc> what do we think about this? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1887929/filesystem.png
<Muscovy> That's a good chart.
<Muscovy> I like how it emphasize the home dir.
<godbyk> humphreybc: not too bad.  Music, Photos, and Videos should be capitalized, though, right?
 * humphreybc sighs :P
<Muscovy> I'd maybe include /bin and /media.
<godbyk> Also, the letterspacing on the type is too tight.
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> I need to fix the kerning
<godbyk> Muscovy: only system binaries are in /bin.
<godbyk> humphreybc: Is it a vector graphic?
<godbyk> humphreybc: Oh, and you should probably have a root / node at the top.
<brandonj> +1 to root node and /media
<humphreybc> okay, two secs
<godbyk> humphreybc: The width of the text block (including margin note area) is 480 pt.
<humphreybc> oh
<humphreybc> my thing is twice that
<humphreybc> nvm, i'll work something out
<godbyk> So whatever you give me will be scaled to fit that width.
<godbyk> it's okay if it's bigger, it'll get scaled automatically.
<godbyk> I just wanted to let you know so you'd have an idea of what scale it'd be at.
<godbyk> (the width is slightly different for A4 paper anyway)
<godbyk> speaking of, will we have to have new graphics for each translation?  (Is Music, Photos, etc. translated?)
<humphreybc> yeah...
<humphreybc> unfortunately
<brandonj> thats a pain
<humphreybc> refresh that link
<humphreybc> good?
<humphreybc> now I just need to scale it
<brandonj> i like it
<godbyk> for the subdirs of /usr and /var, you list the /usr and /var parent dirs. but you don't do that for the other subdirs.
<Omega> I was just about to mention that.
<humphreybc> refresh
<humphreybc> it doesn't look very good scaled down to < 480 pts wide
<Omega> For the subdirs of /, you list the / parent folders for all but home.
<Omega> folder*
<humphreybc> fixed
<Omega> I think under user, a better fit would be Documents, Downloads, Music.
<Omega> For the variety
<godbyk> I'm building the PDF with your image. We'll see how it looks.
<Omega> So the user doesn't assume it's only for multimedia.
<humphreybc> fair point
<godbyk> uploading
<godbyk> it'll be on page 121
<humphreybc> righto
<humphreybc> i think the fonts are going to take the hardest hit
<godbyk> uploaded to http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/main.pdf
<godbyk> brb. gonna grab my other mouse. this one's batteries died.
<humphreybc> actually it looks fine
<godbyk> back
<brandonj> yeah I dont think it looks bad
<humphreybc> we'll need to change the text underneath to reflect the new diagram
<Omega> Are there any plans for an online version of the guide?
<godbyk> humphreybc: what app did you use to create this?
<humphreybc> godbyk I give you one guess
<godbyk> can we get a vector version? (say, svg or pdf?)
<humphreybc> ugh I suppose I could re-do it in illustrator
<humphreybc> is it really, really, really important?
<godbyk> well, it looks all pixelated and blech.  and it may not print well.
<humphreybc> I think it looks okay
<humphreybc> I can resize it in photoshop first, might have better resizing
<humphreybc> (especially for fonts)
<godbyk> Are you thorwil? ;-)
<humphreybc> I have shit to do today and a lab report due on thursday!
<godbyk> Who waited 'til the last minute to create a new diagram?  <grin>
<humphreybc> new and imporved smaller version: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1887929/filesystem.png
<humphreybc> maybe I'll get around to making it better for Maverick
<humphreybc> (read: in illustrator)
<humphreybc> godbyk: why does our monospace font look so terrible?
<godbyk> humphreybc: What's terrible about it?
<humphreybc> everything
<godbyk> rebuilding pdf with smaller version.
<humphreybc> godbyk, do you think you have time to fix the text underneath the diagram?
<godbyk> humphreybc: Ha. Well, you'll have to be more specific, I guess.  We're using DejaVu Sans Mono.
<humphreybc> The spacing between verticals in 'm' and 'n' is horrible
<humphreybc> in general, it's just horrible
<humphreybc> surely we have some other monospace we can try ;)
<godbyk> humphreybc: Find me one with good language support and I'll give it a shot.
<humphreybc> bastard :P
<godbyk> It's really hard to find good monospaced fonts.
<humphreybc> that's disappointing :(
<godbyk> uploading new pdf.
<humphreybc> godbyk: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/pongo-records-screen-activity-audio.html
<godbyk> upload finished. same url.
<godbyk> humphreybc: cool. 'bout time. :)
<humphreybc> stupid windows
<humphreybc> every time i try to open the file, it says adobe reader can't view it in the browser and will now close
<humphreybc> but i can't download the file
<humphreybc> okay, just went back to /builds and downloaded it from there
<humphreybc> godbyk is it just me, or does that look worse than before?
<godbyk> I think it looks fuzzier than before, yeah.
<humphreybc> use the larger one then
<godbyk> you have to upload the big one again.
<humphreybc> already done
<godbyk> 'kay.
<godbyk> rebuilding.
<Omega> Maybe we should use the new Ubuntu font.
<humphreybc> doesn't have a serif version
<godbyk> Omega: When it's been released we quite possibly will use it for the headings.
<godbyk> It doesn't work well for the margin notes, unfortunately.
<Omega> Well, night guys.
<Omega> School life begins!
<humphreybc> these guys are so unruly: http://www.myspace.com/localnatives
<humphreybc> scroll down to see crazy zombie heads
<godbyk> See ya, Omega!
<godbyk> humphreybc: that pretty much reaffirms why I don't click on myspace pages. UGLY!
<humphreybc> haha
<humphreybc> great band though
<trijntje> ping godbyk
<godbyk> trijntje: pong
<trijntje> hi, I saw you mailed hannie about some issues with the manual, but she forgot to forward that mail to the dutch team before she went on vacation. Can you tell me an update about the translation problems with LP?
<trijntje> *give me an update
<godbyk> trijntje: I'm not sure what specific problems you have in mind.
<trijntje> godbyk, translations reverting back to suggestions
<godbyk> trijntje: But at the moment, you should be focusing on translating the lucid-e1 branch.  (Though if you like you can switch to the lucid-e2 branch in a few days after we've released it.)
<godbyk> Ah, right. Not much I can do about that, I'm afraid.
<godbyk> I don't know why that happens.
<trijntje> that also happens in e1, thats the problem
<godbyk> I know.
<godbyk> A few things I do know:
<godbyk> 1. If the translation template file (.pot file) is updated, then it can screw up existing translations if Launchpad thinks the original English text has been changed.
<godbyk> This shouldn't happen in e1 as it's under a writing freeze.  But since people have changed the translation settings a couple of times, Launchpad has reloaded the .pot file and this may have caused problems.
<godbyk> 2. Launchpad will pull translations from e1 to e2 and vice versa if the strings match.
<godbyk> So if you translate a paragraph in e2 and the same paragraph appears in e1, Launchpad will show the e2 translation as a suggestion in the e1 branch.
<trijntje> thats a good thing
<trijntje> so I should try to review some more, download the .po just in case and see if it reverts again?
<godbyk> 3. There's a Launchpad bug with the translations where an empty string in the .po file (translation file) can cause existing translations to be marked as suggestions. The Launchpad developers know about it, but haven't had time to fix it yet.
<dpm> That's message sharing. It will actually translate the message in e1
<godbyk> trijntje: Sounds like a plan.
<godbyk> trijntje: Do you translate using Launchpad? Or do you edit the .po file itself?
<trijntje> godbyk, using launchpad, as we have many new team members that submit suggestions
<godbyk> trijntje: Okay. I think most of our translators are using Launchpad.
<trijntje> godbyk, ok, ill try it today or tomorrow and I will be back here if something goes wrong
<godbyk> trijntje: Sure. Let me know if you run into problems.  If you do, we'll make a careful list of steps to repeat the bug so we can report it to the Launchpad developers.
<trijntje> godbyk, will do, thanks for your time
<godbyk> no problem
<jcisio> hello
<jcisio> we Vietnamese has arrived at 100% milestone, could someone pull the LP to bazaar and compile to check it?
<jcisio> :)
<jcisio> next step, we hope that there are a lot of users volunteering for the proofreading and release it soon
<jenkins> thorwil: what do you think of http://www.flickr.com/photos/muscovyx/4886602265/ suggested by muscovy
<jenkins> flan ping
<jenkins> I think the lense needs some adjusting and the colours changed to less ubuntu ones but its a good idea
<flan_> Hi.
<flan_> I noticed that you cleared out the idle applicant list.
<flan_> Internet isntallations's cheduled for Saturday.
<thorwil> jenkins: there is no lense, unless you really _want_ to see one. no hint that it's about more than just a screenshot (and not much of a hint that it is about screenshots at all)
<flan_> I like the way it looks, but I have no clue what it represents.
<flan_> I'd gladly affix it to a car or get it put onto a shirt.
<jenkins> well I had a chat in #ubuntu-uk and asked people to guess what the program was from the icons we had so far. The feed back was it took to long to guess and a picture of a desktop was suggested by popey as it was more screenshot like to him
<jenkins> I did come up with http://imagebin.org/109820 and this one http://imagebin.org/109830 basied on pope-ys idea
<flan_> What about a side-view of an old-style CRT and a camera pointing at it?
<jenkins> I also did something else which i can't find
<thorwil> ah, that's what you meant with 45 degrees rotation
<jenkins> yep :)
<thorwil> http://imagebin.org/109830 could be monitor-controls or appearance
<jenkins> yea thats what i thought but i went with the idea as it was suggested
<thorwil> worse than not making sense is looking like something else, as you can bet there will be such a just-a-monitor icon around
<thorwil> flan_: got any feedback on http://www.foopics.com/showfull/97ddf1478522eee7212bca5f6963789e ?
<flan_> The last one on the second row seems to imply "this does something with parts of your screen".
<flan_> And it's visually pleasing.
<jenkins> thorwil: it was 3-4 guesses before anyone got screenshots when I asked :( in #ubuntu-uk but muscovy said he liked the far rigth ones and those are my prefered from them
<jenkins> I am not sure on the colours but I have no better suggestions.
<flan_> I'm totally going to get a mousepad with jenkins' first-linked image on it.
<thorwil> the colors are very much secondary
<jenkins> yep i figured :)
<jenkins> flan_: I am getting there with the debian rules file rewrite
<flan_> I am waiting for an Internet.
<flan_> :(
<flan_> It's very hard to write code with a still-not-fully-familiar framework and no access to APIs or supporting documentation.
<jenkins> :( i sent half the weekend pinging you untill i remembered :D
<flan_> Yeah... irssi was pretty "YOU HAVE LOTS OF NEW MESSAGES!" when I go in today.
<flan_> But I disabled logging, so I couldn't read them.
<jenkins> no worries it,
<thorwil> jenkins, flan_, vish: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/4a0a3d709163b46dd879aee55ddd5f1b
<jenkins> thorwil: that does make more sense now. at 100% in a browser is that the right size for an icon?
<jenkins> I think 69% looks about icon size to me
<jenkins> I like it lots better than the original mock up :) and is the best so far
<thorwil> jenkins: 48px
<thorwil> jenkins: good. i'd like to know if we have a winner here, before i bother with other sizes, though :)
<jenkins> yea i don't blame you :)
<jenkins> I think it would be best to make each desktop a different colour / distro. but that is also immaterial until we decide, flan_ ....
<thorwil> then the next guy will complain about it being to colorful ;)
<thorwil> good night!
<jenkins> night all
<Muscovy> Gnight.
<godbyk> Hey, daker.  How will creating an available_manuals2 array do anything?  I do see anywhere in the code that looks for such an array.
<dutchie> is it out yet?
<godbyk> Nope, not yet.
<godbyk> I was just planning a head a bit.
<godbyk> I'll release it in a few hours.
<daker> available_manuals2 is downloads.php & ajax_manuals.php
<daker> in*
<godbyk> I don't see it there yet.  Should it be there already? Or will you upload those changes after I've released the manual?
<Muscovy> I'm excited for e2. :D
 * daker is confused
<daker> godbyk, i'll do the changes oki ?
<godbyk> daker: Okay. Thanks!
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: Think we're ready for the e2 release?
<dutchie> you have half an hour to release it on time in en_GB
<dutchie> :P
<Omega> Are you really a dutchie?
<Omega> Or is it all leugens?
<dutchie> it's all a joke
<dutchie> since my name is Josh Holland
<daker> \o/
<godbyk> http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/screen.pdf and http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/print.pdf
<godbyk> If anyone sees any bugs, this is your last chance to report 'em and fix 'em. :-)
<Muscovy> Will do.
<Muscovy> ETA a few hours still>
<Muscovy> ?
<godbyk> Muscovy: Whenever I get tired of sitting around and waiting.  :)
<ChrisWoollard> found a bug
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: do tell
<ChrisWoollard> my instead of by
<godbyk> where?
<ChrisWoollard> fixed already :)
<godbyk> okay
#ubuntu-manual 2010-08-17
<ChrisWoollard> I think I should now call it a day.
<ChrisWoollard> I could sit and read the entire manual and would probably still find the odd error. I just don't have time/
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: I hear ya.  Thanks for your help.
<godbyk> I'm running it through spell-check now and fixing a few final spelling errors that I find.
<ChrisWoollard> ok.
<godbyk> Unless someone finds other bugs, I'll probably release it when I'm finished with spell-check.
<ChrisWoollard> I look forware to having a look at the finished article in the morning :)
<godbyk> :)
<ChrisWoollard> ok. I have a couple of comma splices i have found
<ChrisWoollard> grep is a wonderful tool
<godbyk> yeah, it is nice.
<godbyk> I wrote a python script a while back to find common errors.
<godbyk> It comes in handy.
<ChrisWoollard> I think i will leave the one in the license.
<godbyk> Yeah, we're not allowed to fix bugs in the license text.
<godbyk> I've tried before.
<godbyk> Lawyers complained. :)
<Muscovy> Oh dear. XD
<ChrisWoollard> i have a couple of others though
<ChrisWoollard> I have now fixed all the comma splices. :)
<Muscovy> I'm going a little nutty from scrolling through the manual. :|
<Muscovy> I read it in random chunks, but I figure I've read it the equivalent of twice.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: you're going nuts on those comma splices!  nice job! :)
<ChrisWoollard> grep is wonderful :P
<ChrisWoollard> There should, hopefully, be none left.
<godbyk> You're just checking for 'however'?
<ChrisWoollard> yes
 * ChrisWoollard checks to see if his name is in the editors credits :)
<godbyk> Make sure it's spelled correctly, too. ;-)
<ChrisWoollard> It is :P
<ChrisWoollard> Anyway. Bed time. Have fun.
<ChrisWoollard> don't work too hard
<godbyk> see ya!
<daker> see ya ChrisWoollard
<Muscovy> I found a bug, the ss tag of the Empathy account setup screenshot is "ss:e-mpaty-new-account-local".
<godbyk> Muscovy: I just fixed that one.
<ChrisWoollard> After you have released. Are you going to sort of the maverick branch?
<Muscovy> Oh good. :D
<godbyk> good catch, though.
<Muscovy> I turned on spellcheck and I'm scanning the pages.
<ChrisWoollard> What do you use for spell check?
<Muscovy> Just gedit in this case.
<ChrisWoollard> Does Vi have a spellcheck :)
<godbyk> I'm running through aspell.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: Sure. :set spell
<ChrisWoollard> Hmmm, Yummy
<ChrisWoollard> That is cool.
<ChrisWoollard> Anyway I will stop playing now. Laters everybody.
<Muscovy> See ya.
<Muscovy> Question, are we capitalizing "internet"?
<godbyk> MootBot: Yep.
<godbyk> I just fixed all the lowercase internets.
<godbyk> I still don't know what the proper spelling/form is for 'MeMenu' or 'Me Menu' or 'Me menu' or whatever.
<godbyk> On the wiki page for it, it's spelled different ways.
<Muscovy> I think it's CamelCase.
<godbyk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu
<Muscovy> Hmm, the main site uses "Me Menu", and that's the main name on the wiki.
<godbyk> yeah, I don't know that there's a canonical spelling.
<ChrisWoollard> Just another quick thought. Can you do a search for  occurences of "apps" and change it to applications.
<ChrisWoollard> :)
<Muscovy> For Maverick, I'd like to see the mix of applications/programs removed. I filed a bug a while ago, but I thought it was too opinionated to just do.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: I don't see any occurrences of 'apps'.
<godbyk> Muscovy: We'll look at it for Maverick. I think it's too pervasive of a change to make for lucid-e2 at this stage.
<godbyk> okay, I've finished running the .tex files through aspell.
<godbyk> It looks like we're consistently using MeMenu at the moment, so I'll leave that as is.
<Muscovy> godbyk: Goodness, a bit of a change to make NOW. XD
<godbyk> What change?
<Muscovy> Applications/Programs usage.
<godbyk> oh, right.
<godbyk> yeah, that's why we'll hold off. :)
<godbyk> Fresh PDFs up at http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/screen.pdf and http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/print.pdf
<godbyk> If you don't notice any problems with them, I'll start uploading them to the website and lulu.com
<godbyk> Does anyone else want to take a look at the manual before I upload it to lulu.com and our site?
<Muscovy> I'm taking a quick look.
<godbyk> Muscovy: Okay, cool.  Just give me a holler when you're finished (or if you have questions, etc.)
<Muscovy> I'm done, nothing seems blazoning wrong, godbyk. :D
<godbyk> okay.
<godbyk> I'll upload it to the site then.
<godbyk> Hey, daker.
<godbyk> Just in time for the fireworks. :)
<Muscovy> You're probably still working on the site stuff, but the main download button links to e1.
<godbyk> yeah, I was just looking at that.
<godbyk> I'll probably have daker fix it when he gets a moment.
<Muscovy> I guess you just have perms for the pdf directory?
<godbyk> I have permissions for all of it.  But I don't want to edit the button and break it for anyone trying to download the Greek or German version of e1.
<Muscovy> Ah.
<godbyk> I haven't looked through the php code entirely yet to know what effect it'd have.
<godbyk> Okay, lulu.com copy is up: http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/getting-started-with-ubuntu-1004---second-edition/12284706
<Muscovy> The Lulu book is a really good idea. I bet it would cost twice as much in paper and ink to print at home.
<godbyk> having a nice bound copy is cool, I think.
<godbyk> Hey, daker. Did you get my email?
<daker> oki
<humphreybc> godbyk ping
<godbyk-android> humphrey
<humphreybc> hey
<humphreybc> you busy?
<godbyk-android> humphreybc:  pong
<zkriesse> hey humphreybc
<humphreybc> android keyboard still giving you grief I see :P
<godbyk-android> Gimme about 15 minutes to finish this tv show, then I'll be free. :-)
<godbyk-android> Yeah.
<godbyk-android> Your nick wasn't in the dictionary, apparently.
<humphreybc> ok
<godbyk> humphreybc: okay, I'm back now. what's up?
<godbyk> humphreybc: ping
<humphreybc> hi
<humphreybc> sorry
<humphreybc> went to the supermarket
<humphreybc> what's happening with e2?
<Muscovy> It's out.
<humphreybc> I should announce it on the planet then?
<Muscovy> Oh, the front page link still doesn't link to e2. :|
<Muscovy> I'd probably wait until daker updates the page.
<godbyk> humphreybc: no, don't announce it yet.
<humphreybc> ok
<godbyk> we have to wait for daker to update the website.
<godbyk> the print/lulu link is okay, but our site has to be updated still.
<humphreybc> sure
<Muscovy> e2 is now giving 404s from the downloads page.
<godbyk> yep
<godbyk> Until daker gets the site updated, you won't be able to download it from there.
<godbyk> He's asleep now. He'll resume working on it when he wakes up, I think.
<humphreybc> cool
<Muscovy> This must be a proud moment for you, Ben.
<godbyk> humphreybc: OT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU2dZz18P0c
<humphreybc> Muscovy: ?
<godbyk> humphreybc: Wonder how NZ and the US compares.
<humphreybc> godbyk: Good thing I'm not an Australian.
<zkriesse> What up guys
<humphreybc> "And 60% of Americans think﻿ the Sun revolves around the Earth"
<godbyk> Hey, zkriesse. Not much.
<godbyk> humphreybc: lol.  wouldn't surprise me in the least.
<zkriesse> oh hai godbyk
<godbyk> zkriesse: I see how it is: I'm just an afterthought.  Thanks!
<zkriesse> lol
 * zkriesse sees godbyk and runs to him, gives him a manly hug and a beer
<zkriesse> There, is that better?
<zkriesse> lol
<godbyk> Much, thanks!
<godbyk> :)
<humphreybc> okay, gotta go to a lab now
<humphreybc> be back alter
<humphreybc> later, even
<godbyk> 'kay.
<godbyk> I'm going back to tv. :)
<ChrisWoollard> godbyk: How is it going
<godbyk-android2> ChrisWoollard: manual released. Waiting for daker to eagle up and fix the website though.
<thorwil> good morning!
<thorwil> godbyk: sadly it's java, but it could be a head-start for USLC: http://enterprise.xwiki.org/xwiki/bin/view/Main/Features
<ChrisWoollard> godbyk: What happened to our release?
<godbyk-android2> ChrisWoollard: manual released. Waiting for daker to wake up and fix the website though.
<godbyk-android2> thorwil:  cool
<ChrisWoollard> Is it available on lulu yet?
<godbyk-android2> Yeah.
<ChrisWoollard> godbyk: How come the version on lulu has 2 coverpages?
<godbyk-android2> The first is a half title page.
<ChrisWoollard> why does it need it?
<ChrisWoollard> I expected the first page to be the nice colour one
<godbyk-android2> It doesn't *need* it per se.
<godbyk-android2> In the printed version, there is no color.
<ChrisWoollard> So, the one that Lulu has is a different version to the one that will down from ubuntu-manual.org?
<ChrisWoollard> is the cover of the printed one not colour?
<godbyk-android2> Yes. There's a print version and an on-screen version.
<godbyk-android2> The cover is in color.
<godbyk-android2> But the interior is not.
<ChrisWoollard> Ok. I have ordered my print one. So i will see then
<godbyk-android2> Cool
<ChrisWoollard> When is Dakar likely to update the website?
<ChrisWoollard> No pressure of anything :)
<godbyk-android2> No clue.
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard: i'd love to have a few sharp photos of the printed manual
<godbyk-android2> thorwil: you could always order a copy. :-)
<ChrisWoollard> It is really cheap
<godbyk-android2> Less than $10.
<thorwil> even with shipping?
<ChrisWoollard> It isn't too bad
<godbyk-android2> Try the FREESHIP code.
<ChrisWoollard> I payed about £4 for shipping
<ChrisWoollard> Great. Thanks for that :(
<godbyk-android2> lol.
<thorwil> still a bit much for what would be dead weight after taking the photos
<ChrisWoollard> I am sure some photos can be arranged, whenever it turns up.
<thorwil> cool
<daker> godbyk, ping
<daker> godbyk-android2, ping
<nisshh> OI ANYONE WANT TO COME TO MY MEMBERSHIP MEETING GET IN #ubuntu-meeting
<daker> o/
<ChrisWoollard> hey dakar
<nisshh> daker: ??
<daker> sorry
<nisshh> hehe
<daker> what i can say ?
<nisshh> daker: say what you think about my contributions to the manual team
<nisshh> and anything else you think is appropriate
<ChrisWoollard> Did you author poarts of the manual?
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard: yea, the command line chapter and the glossary and index
<nisshh> also i am the lead of the Dev manual
<ChrisWoollard> Try, I am a member or that team
<nisshh> yea
<ChrisWoollard> If we would have know about your meeting. I could have helped more.
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard: yea, well i got home and found the email announcing the meeting had been sent out about an hour ago
<ChrisWoollard> Doh.
<nisshh> so i got no more notice than you guys
<daker> :s
<nisshh> i was hoping humphreybc and godbyk would be around
<humphreybc> i'm around
<humphreybc> for a bit
<ChrisWoollard> At least now we know now, so we can write some testimonials.
<nisshh> plus there were 4 others who i do contributions with that could have been there
<nisshh> humphreybc: just had my membership meeting lol
<nisshh> forgot to ping you
<humphreybc> oh right
<nisshh> got 2 votes even though it went badly
<nisshh> humphreybc: the email announcing it got sent to me about 40 minutes before it started
<humphreybc> oh right
<nisshh> so i got home saw it and was like "SHIT!"
<ChrisWoollard> At some point, I want to got for membership also. If you feel like writing anything nice in advance. Feel free ;)
<ChrisWoollard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cwoollard
<ChrisWoollard> Nissh: I will write something for you
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard: yea, i will, although like you, i dont know alot about your contributions :)
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard: cool
<ChrisWoollard> Bug fixing / editting the manual. Trying to sell Ubuntu to anybody and everybody!
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard: there we go, your first testimonial :)
<thorwil> nisshh: just came back. 2 votes? does that mean a Yes or a NO in the end?
<nisshh> thorwil: have to get 3 only got 2, but the meeting was called about an hour before it happened, and then i got home about 10 minutes before it starte :)
<thorwil> oh well
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> but theres always next meeting
<nisshh> i should be more organised then too
<thorwil> yeah, just wanted to say: you should know how to make it, next time, now, at least
<nisshh> yea
<ChrisWoollard> nisshh: I have written something nice about you.
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard: cool, thanks :)
<ChrisWoollard> Np
<ChrisWoollard> daker: Have you made e2 live on the website yet?
<daker> ChrisWoollard, well godbyk is not here
<daker> and i don't know what to do
<ChrisWoollard> ok
<daker> the synchronisation script is not working
<nisshh> wasnt e2 supposed to go live yesterday?
<ChrisWoollard> it is on lulu.com
 * nisshh shurgs
<dutchie> it is tuesday everywhere now, so we're officially late :)
<dutchie> hmm
<nisshh> shrugs*
<ChrisWoollard> i have bought mine already
<nisshh> yea
<dutchie> !ping
<manualbot> pong
<daker> yes it's late
<ChrisWoollard> Apparently they only think that is outstanding is the ubuntu-manual website
<nisshh> yea
<daker> godbyk, ping
<daker> godbyk, ping
<godbyk> daker: pong
<daker> godbyk, is the autosync working ?
<godbyk> daker: It should be. I've seen no error reports on it today.
<godbyk> daker: It says it's at rev 104 right now.
<manualbot> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/revision/104 | http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual -r 104
<godbyk> running bzr pull manually...
<godbyk> done. nothing new.
<daker> godbyk, oki
<daker> godbyk, pull then sync pls
<godbyk> done
<ChrisWoollard_> It's nice that you are both here together now :)
<godbyk> heh
<jenkins> evening all
<godbyk> hey, jenkins
<jenkins> hows godbyk?
<godbyk> jenkins: daker's on it. he's fixed the download page, but still has to work on the front-page download button.
<jenkins> sorry whats broken/wrong/in progress?
 * jenkins has been at work all day
<godbyk> ah, the website links to e2
<jenkins> i see makes sense
<ChrisWoollard_> When you have finished, does anybody feel like filling in my testimonials page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cwoollard
<ChrisWoollard_> ;)
<daker> and me too
<daker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdnaneBelmadiaf
 * godbyk doesn't want to be left out!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KevinGodby
<godbyk> :)
<godbyk> I'll work on everyone else's later this evening.
 * jenkins needs to sort his page out before the testimonials can be added
<godbyk> I have to go do some paid work first.
<godbyk> (Unless someone wants to pay me for a testimonial... ;-))
<daker> 0,001$ per word
<daker> :D
<ChrisWoollard_> I have taken note of all those links and will write something nice for all of you.
<godbyk> daker: It won't be a very nice testimonial. ;-)
<dutchie> ooh ooh ooh: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/dutchie
<ChrisWoollard_> Is that another one?
<daker> brb
<jenkins> I was amazed they use the gimp at work
 * jenkins has to get a clean lithian and do a few other bits before quickshot will have a proper debian rules file
<jenkins> hmm quickshot needs a man page
<dutchie> \o/ another format to learn#
<jenkins> lol dutchie
<vish>   hmm , #ubuntu-testimonials!!!!
<jenkins> any one do xml? do i put #!/usr/bin/xml at the start of a file
<brandonj> uhh
<jenkins> sweet :) what about for .png 's how do i do those ?
<jenkins> it sounds a silly question but the lithian is moaning about them and that is a fix for it apparently
<brandonj> no #! line in xml..
<jenkins> thanks brandonj I jsut got an error and was about to ask
<brandonj> that is only for scripts that need an interpretor.  no such thing as /usr/bin/xml ;)
<jenkins> any ideas for .ui files?
<jenkins> no worries they are xml
<c7p> congrats for the second edition guys :D keep up the good job !
<jenkins> flan_: ping
<jenkins> c7p: is it out
<daker> jenkins, yes
<jenkins> o nice well done every one
<c7p> i checked the logs and the site, and yes it is
<jenkins> I did not see an e-mail, how do i tell its the second eidtion on the website? there is no name on the title page
<jenkins> is the site ment to appear different in anyway?
<daker> i think godbyk is waiting for me to get everything done before he send the e-mail
<jenkins> k
<daker> jenkins, http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04e2/en_US/screen
<c7p> cu guys
<jenkins> I see but the site its self does not give that yet for me I assume that is right?
<c7p> the next meeting is on 23 or 22 of this month ?
<jenkins> pass
<jenkins> I have no clue
<c7p> 22nd at 2000UTC
<daker> jenkins, we are still running the old site
<jenkins> thanks c7p
<c7p> cu then I hope you don't forget send the mail to ML
<jenkins> daker: thats ok then just wanted to make sure you knew :)
<daker> make sure the second edition appears on the list
<daker> http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<jenkins> it does indeed
<daker> so it's oki
<jenkins> it is now it was not 5 mins ago
<daker> oki
<flan_> jenkins, pong.
<jenkins> hey flan_ did you see thorwills redo of one of his icons?
<flan_> Probably not.
<flan_> The only time I can be online is while I'm at work. :(
<jenkins> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/4a0a3d709163b46dd879aee55ddd5f1b
<flan_> (So I don't go through chat-history)
<flan_> Ooh.
<flan_> I like that.
<jenkins> I think we need to make each desktop a differnt colour
<jenkins> so do i!
<jenkins> i does look a bit small at icon size
<jenkins> also flan I am getting there on the debian rules file
<flan_> I'll be spending much of my free time this weekend playing catch-up on server functionality.
<flan_> But I might be able to help next weekend, fi you'd like.
<flan_> If you're not already done.
<flan_> And you probably will be.
<flan_> I'
<jenkins> I made the mistake of doing 10 days work with out a commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quickshotdevs/quickshot/quickshot/revision/258 its a bit long. no help will be god. I am at work in the day now so have less time and need to learn loads of new stuff
<jenkins> *good
<jenkins> I would like to learn not you do it all :)
<flan_> I'll try to get the actual upload stuff working this weekend, then think about how to display it, since my notes got lost in the move.
<flan_> I wouldn't try to do it all. :(
<jenkins> also I was thinking of a python file that handled all the releasing of quickshot etc any thoughts?
<flan_> ...Though I do tend to work in isolation quite a bit.
<flan_> What would it do?
<daker> jenkins, we should learn how to do local commit when we are offligne
<jenkins> I welcome the help, I would like to learn the how to my self as well.
<jenkins> daker: not sure you can with bzr
<flan_> Local commits are good.
<flan_> Yep. It's exactly the same as a remote commit.
<flan_> Only you omit the push.
<jenkins> flan_: well run one command and it releases the ubuntu version, rather than all the ones atm
<flan_> You mean a build-script?
<jenkins> eventually i would like to put all the distro release commands in there so that we don't need to remeber them all
<flan_> Once we hit 1.0, we probably won't be maintaining the code very much beyond bugfixing and the occasional feature.
<flan_> We probably won't be publishing new builds all thatf requently.
<jenkins> good point . I was thinking of a plugin feture, I have no clue how to do it it would be a 2.0 so that projects could add functions at stages to do custom things
<ChrisWoollard> When is the maverick branch going to get sorted?
<jenkins> ChrisWoollard basically copy the files from lucid0e2 in and your away
<dutchie> define "sorted"
<dutchie> (what jenkins said)
<jenkins> thats my thoughts on how to start it
<jenkins>  I need to go to bed I have to be up at 6.15am to get to work in time to start crane training. silly commute night all
<ChrisWoollard> I was just wondering when that is supposed to be happening.
<dutchie> crane training?
<ChrisWoollard> goodnight jenkins
<dutchie> what are they letting jenkins do?
<ChrisWoollard> taht sounds cool.
 * dutchie runs for the hills
<jenkins> I will do now ChrisWoollard if you like
<jenkins> I am working on gas engines and they said it would be cool to do the training
<ChrisWoollard> If you want to / have time
<jenkins> o hang on godbyk what of the make files etc need copying? all of it?
<ChrisWoollard> there isn't that much time until maverick.
<jenkins> dutchie: do I copy the po files?
<dutchie> er
<dutchie> yes
<jenkins> good thats what i did
<jenkins> title pages any idea
 * jenkins goes for yes
<jenkins> ok I am pushing the changes on mavrick brb going to make tomorrows luch
<jenkins> r765 pushed
<jenkins> I am not sure why I am doing this training it will be very rare if i need it. my boos said to do it
<jenkins> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/maverick/revision/765 you can blame me if it is wrong :) see you all tomorrow
<ChrisWoollard> i want that background
<ChrisWoollard> Ooopppps, wrong window
<daker> \o/
<ChrisWoollard> :)
#ubuntu-manual 2010-08-18
<ChrisWoollard> Goodnight all. Until tomorrow.
<godbyk> G'night, ChrisWoollard.
<ChrisWoollard> well done.
<ChrisWoollard> g'night.
<brandonj> is the maverick branch ready to go?
<brandonj> I suppose not
<ChrisWoollard_> godbyk: Is there a way to update all to bugs for lucid-e2 with a status of fix commited to have a new status of fix released?
<godbyk> If there is, I'm not aware of it.
<godbyk> I was looking around a bit earlier for it and didn't see one.
<godbyk> We need to bump some of the blueprints from lucid-e1 and -e2 to maverick as well.
<ChrisWoollard_> I notice that on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+series it says active development
<ChrisWoollard_> is there a way to change the status?
<godbyk> I updated that.
<godbyk> I don't know if it takes time for the change to take effect or what.
<godbyk> I'll play with it more tomorrow. I'm off to bed now.
<godbyk> Hey, thorwil.
<ChrisWoollard_> laters
<thorwil> morning!
<ChrisWoollard_> morning
<godbyk> thorwil: I'm off to bed, but if you have thoughts on any book design changes we should look into for the maverick edition, shoot me an email or leave me a message here.
<godbyk> g'night!
<ChrisWoollard_> i'll go through and change the status of the bugs
<godbyk> thanks, ChrisWoollard
<ChrisWoollard_> Hmmm, launchpad is not happy
<ChrisWoollard_> I'll have to finish working on it later
<ChrisWoollard> Sorry about all the e-mails.
<ChrisWoollard> morning thishumphreybc
<thishumphreybc> hi
<ChrisWoollard> can you add a comment to me wiki http://wiki.ubuntu.com/cwoollard
<ChrisWoollard> my
<ChrisWoollard> Is the meeting happening on Sunday?
<ChrisWoollard> you are going through a lot of tunnels
<nisshh> thishumphreybc: is there a team meeting this sunday?
<thishumphreybc> shit wireless
<nisshh> heh
<ChrisWoollard> I noticed, i thought you kept going through a tunnel
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard: a tunnel?
<ChrisWoollard> either that, or you kept popping in and out of existence in a doctor who kind of way
<nisshh> lol
<ChrisWoollard> nissh: his line kept dropping
<nisshh> yep
<ChrisWoollard_> How come the maverick branch is not known as lp:ubuntu-manual/maverick but is instead known as just lp:ubuntu-manual
<dutchie> because it's the dev focus
<ChrisWoollard_> fair enough
<ChrisWoollard_> that does make sense. To be honest though, that was a stupid question. I could have guessed that myself.
<ChrisWoollard> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard: i saw that thismorning :)
<nisshh> been stuck in my head ever since
<ChrisWoollard> I think it is genius (at the moment).
<nisshh> heh
<thorwil> godbyk: looking at page 33, i think all the bold terms ("Properties", "General") should be italic. or just sans, if that stands out enough.
<thorwil> godbyk: looks a bit like the hyphenation patterns don't suffice
<thorwil> godbyk: lots of quotation marks on page 43 :(
<thorwil> godbyk: the warning icons such as the one on page 45 should sit lower. like drop-caps over 2 lines should be about right
<thorwil> godbyk: looking at the list below 9. on page 49, there seems to be a vertical gap before the first bullet point. that gap shouldn't exist
<thorwil> godbyk: (icons for notes that fit on a single line should keep the current alignment)
<daker> godbyk, i didn't see any announce concerning the second edition
<daker> in facebook, twitter or the ML
<ChrisWoollard> I just gt a notice saying that my print manual has been shipped. :)
<godbyk-android2> daker: I haven't sent a notice yet. I was waiting for the website to get updated first.
<daker> godbyk-android2, when your have time you can check the website
<daker> s/your/you
<godbyk-android2> I'll do that in just a few minutes. Thanks!
<daker> oki
<godbyk> daker: Looks like the site's working great now.  Thanks for working on that!
<godbyk> I'll write up an announcement.
<godbyk> What changes did we make in e2?  Anything besides bug fixes?
<Muscovy> Not that I'm aware of.
<godbyk> thorwil: Thanks for the notes.  I'll add those to the list.  Feel free to let me know of anything else you find.
<godbyk> thorwil: What do you think about ragged right vs. justified?
<thorwil> godbyk: justified would help the screenshot placement to become clearer. can only hope it won't rip too many/wide holes
<godbyk> thorwil: It might make the screenshot placement look even more odd.  If you have a screenshot that's just slightly too wide to fit in the main text block and it gets centered across the page, it may look more out of place.
<godbyk> Guess we'll try it and see what happens.
<godbyk> It's easy to switch it back. :)
<thorwil> godbyk: the just slightly to wide shots should be left-aligned, perhaps
<godbyk> Also, the ragged right does let us get away with having lines that are slightly too long and too short without having to worry about rivers and hyphenation and whatnot as much.
<daker> godbyk, nop
<thorwil> godbyk: it's also great for identifying wannabe-typhophiles :)
<godbyk> Hey, ChrisWoollard_.. thanks for filling my inbox with bug report change notifications. ;-)  (Actually, thanks for updating them all -- it's a pain to do!)
 * godbyk hides from the wannabe typophiles!
<godbyk> Why's the maverick branch so much larger than the lucid-e2 branch?
<ChrisWoollard> Sorry about those e-mails. There should only been about 200 :P
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: Yeah, there were 200 and some odd of 'em.
<ChrisWoollard> Well.... At least it is done. I talked to the launchpad people and they said there was no way to do the whole lot in one go through the web interface
<brandonj> Where do I go to purchase a printed copy?
<godbyk> You'd think that by telling launchpad that a series has been released that it would automatically flag all the fix-committed bugs to fix-released.
<daker> brandonj, go to website then hit "buy the book"
<godbyk> brandonj: Go to ubuntu-manual.org, then click on the star overlaying the page images.
<brandonj> oh duh
<brandonj> I was looking all over the website for that =P
<brandonj> guess I didn't sleep enough last night
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: We should also review any outstanding lucid-e1 and lucid-e2 bugs and, if they still exist, retarget them for maverick.
<ChrisWoollard> Apparently there is an api to script it.
<ChrisWoollard> Also there is an outstanding feature request for it in the web interface
<godbyk> I see.
<daker> ChrisWoollard, the launchpadlib
<ChrisWoollard> I think so.
<ChrisWoollard> Apparently there is a script in the source tree also. But i couldn't work out which one it was.
<daker> ChrisWoollard, can you explain to me what you want to do ?
<daker> i can help
<godbyk> daker: When we release a manual (say, lucid-e2), we'd like to take all of the lucid-e2 bugs that have status "Fix Committed" and change the status to "Fix Released".
<daker> that's all
<daker> ?
<ChrisWoollard> Nothiong now/
<godbyk> daker: Well, that's the first thing, I guess. :)
<godbyk> We've already done it manually for lucid-e2.
<godbyk> But if we had a script, we could use it when we release maverick.
<ChrisWoollard> What i was trying to do was get all the fix commited bugs to change to fix released
<ChrisWoollard> because it doesn't do it automatically
<daker> i'll take a look
<ChrisWoollard> do  you think we can close this now. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/499657
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 499657 in ubuntu-manual "Manual is incomplete" [Critical,In progress]
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: yeah, I saw that. I think it's supposed to be like the ultimate meta bug for our project. But I don't like open bugs. So I vote for closing it. :)
<ChrisWoollard> And quite frankly. We have released 2 editions. So it better be complete.
<godbyk> I concur.
<ChrisWoollard> Ok. It is going to be closed.
<godbyk> cool
<ChrisWoollard> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/582361
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 582361 in ubuntu-manual "apt-get doesn't mention dist-upgrade" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ChrisWoollard> Should defer that until maverick?
<ChrisWoollard> And can we just close https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/609085
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 609085 in ubuntu-manual "Inappropriate NetworkManager screenshot" [Medium,New]
<godbyk> yeah, defer the apt-get one 'til maverick..
<godbyk> for the NM one, I haven't read through it, so I don't know what the issue is.
<ChrisWoollard> godbyk: Can you also have a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/561883 and advise.
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 561883 in ubuntu-manual "missing tags" [Low,In progress]
<ChrisWoollard> and
<ChrisWoollard> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/562439
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 562439 in ubuntu-manual "doubling informations" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jenkins> evening all
<jenkins> flan_: ping
<ChrisWoollard> evening
<jenkins> I passed crane training, but am still unsure when i will every use it. I can now move up to 15 tons around the factory, as I am in an office it helps :P
<flan_> jenkins, pong.
<jenkins> hey flan_ can we decide to use the logo I showed you last night if we adjust the colours of the dekstops?
<ChrisWoollard> You could have a lot of fun with a crane :)
<jenkins> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/4a0a3d709163b46dd879aee55ddd5f1b
<flan_> I don't see why not.
<jenkins> right so that is the new logo then
<flan_> Yay. Progress.
<jenkins> thorwil:
<jenkins> we have a decision
<flan_> Time 'til Internets: 67 hours,
<jenkins> :-D
<jenkins> so what distro desktops should we use for the three pictures flan_?
<jenkins> open suse for the ked
<jenkins> *kde
<thorwil> jenkins: cool :) still *icon*, not so much logo
<ChrisWoollard> slackware, gentoo & whatever is the bottom to the distrowatch list :D
<jenkins> well an icon is a start, I would like it to not just be ubuntu releated
<thorwil> since distro branding is *so* sophisticated, i just need to hit certain ranges of blue or green for it to stand for suse or fedora :)
<ChrisWoollard> and probably likely to change
<jenkins> thorwil: yep that sounds good
<thorwil> ChrisWoollard: actually i think bottom-linux, last-will-winnux and leetnix are at the bottom of the distrowatch list. nothing with more than 5 users can exost there
<jenkins> ok 11.04 will be called Natty Narwhal
<thorwil> naturally
<Muscovy> Natty is a cool word. :D
<thorwil> right, not nutty or nitty-gritty
<daker> ChrisWoollard, i need to make a test
<flan_> Debian, Debian, and Debian.
 * flan_ plays favourites.
<ChrisWoollard> WHat kind of test
<ChrisWoollard> Jenkins: Have you seen the video?
<jenkins> what video?
<ChrisWoollard> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/
<ChrisWoollard> You will either love it or go insane
<dutchie> oh no
<dutchie> only the second one is possible
<jenkins> I am in a good mood so I like it :) Narwhals!
<jenkins> wow linux outlaws is only an hour this week
<daker> godbyk, ChrisWoollard i got the script
<godbyk> daker: cool!
<daker> godbyk, all the bug are "Fixed Released" ?
<daker> because i need to test the script
<daker> s/bug/bugs
<godbyk> daker: yeah, they've already been fixed.
<godbyk> but we'll give your script a shot when we release maverick.
<daker> it's not mine
<ChrisWoollard_> Can you send it to me so I can have a look?
<daker> ChrisWoollard_, sure
<daker> i'll create a branch for it
<ChrisWoollard_> ok
<ChrisWoollard_> I'll have a look later. I have to go out for a bit
<jenkins> night all I need an early night
<daker> ChrisWoollard_, godbyk https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/ump-bugs
<godbyk> Thanks, daker!  That script looks pretty straight-forward.
<daker> cool
<daker> that will save your time
<godbyk> Well, it'll save ChrisWoollard some time. ;-)
<daker> yeah
#ubuntu-manual 2010-08-19
<ChrisWoollard> dakar: Thanks for that script. It looks quite simple.
<daker> ChrisWoollard, you are welcome
<ChrisWoollard_> Where you commented out the username. Is that to make it apply to whoever has been assigned the bug rather than just the specified user?
<daker> yes
<ChrisWoollard_> I thought so. I am not an expert python programmer
<daker> if you to mark all the bugs assigned to godbyk or someone else
<daker> just uncomment those lignes
<daker> and in line 51 change "launchpad.me" to "me"
<ChrisWoollard_> Ok. I understand. Thanks for your help.
<ChrisWoollard_> How does it authenticate with launchpad?
<daker> you need to be authenticate
<daker> d
<daker> so lp need to know how is making the changes
<ChrisWoollard_> Does the script prompt? or do you just need to login via the web interface?
<daker> if you are not login the script will open a new window in your browser
<ChrisWoollard_> Ok. That is good. Thanks for the info.
<daker> nop
<ChrisWoollard_> I am going to bed now. See you around tomorrow.
<daker> good night
<humphreybc> Who's around?
<humphreybc> no one
<humphreybc> okay
<godbyk> Hey, humphreybc. I'm halfway here. :)
<godbyk> What's up?
<humphreybc> just writing up the announcement
<godbyk> cool
<humphreybc> saw that the links were changed over
<godbyk> everything appears to be up and running now.
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> should hit planet ubuntu soon, it's on omg ubuntu, sent to some lists
<godbyk> cool
<godbyk> btw, are you able to make an ubuntu manual meeting on Sunday at 2000 UTC?
<godbyk> (I think that's the date and time it's currently scheduled for.)
<humphreybc> that would be monday morning for me
<humphreybc> I think I should be okay
<godbyk> 'kay.
<godbyk> We need to make up the list of things to do for Maverick and also translations for lucid-e1 and -e2.
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> have you talked to daker recently?
<humphreybc> how's he going on the new sites?
<godbyk> I'm not sure what the status of the new sites is.
<humphreybc> my avatar is broken on http://planet.ubuntu-manual.org/ :(
<godbyk> I had him help fix up our current site to handle e2 this week, though.
<humphreybc> i'm still not happy with who's getting the manual. it's the wrong people
<humphreybc> we need to be pushing to loco teams
<humphreybc> everyone who is downloading it already knows how to use ubuntu and they're just downloading it because they can
<humphreybc> that's something we need to talk about
<humphreybc> how to get it out there more
<godbyk> agreed
<Muscovy> I think the ultimate "out there" would be if it could get into the example content.
<humphreybc> yeah
<godbyk> anyone have any idea as to what's involved in that?
<humphreybc> Jorge
<humphreybc> I just pinged him
<humphreybc> I think it's no problem, except the timing thing
<humphreybc> It will have to be the Maverick one
<godbyk> yeah, that'll be nearly impossible.
<godbyk> I mean they're changing things up until the last moment.
<humphreybc> We can drop in our RC when they have their RC
<godbyk> so any docs we put on the cd will likely be out of date and invalid.
<nisshh> you guys know that 10.04.1 was just released the other day?
<humphreybc> nisshh: yes
<humphreybc> godbyk they've been better this time
<nisshh> yea
<godbyk> humphreybc: have they?
<humphreybc> they didn't land the theme 6 hours before beta freeze this time :P
<humphreybc> yeah
<godbyk> heh
<humphreybc> well feature freeze has passed
<humphreybc> I think
<nisshh> humphreybc: maybe you could get it in the example content for 10.04.2?
<humphreybc> nisshh: no, point releases are just bug fixes.
<nisshh> im sure 1 pdf would be allowed
<humphreybc> we're looking at maverick
<humphreybc> godbyk, also PDF size
<nisshh> ah right
<humphreybc> it's too big at the moment
<humphreybc> we need to cut down screenshots and the length and compress it
<godbyk> right now it's 4.5 MB.
<humphreybc> they use every single kilobyte for the CD
<Muscovy> It's still 4.2 MB compressed.
<humphreybc> yeah I mean it will have to be less than 3 I reckon, and even then it will take a lot of convincing
<nisshh> humphreybc: do the screenshots currently get compressed with an image compressor?
<humphreybc> nisshh: no idea
<humphreybc> also
<humphreybc> I want thorwil to do a more prominent title page design
<humphreybc> a bolder one
<humphreybc> darker
<humphreybc> and the colour scheme in the PDF can change too
<Muscovy> I'd like to see that.
<humphreybc> purples and oranges, not brick reds
<godbyk> yeah, thorwil and I are discussing new design stuff for maverick.
<humphreybc> this is all for maverick
<godbyk> btw, I love how the only 'feature' you mention in your email is the file system pic you did. :-P
<humphreybc> there aren't any other features though :P
<godbyk> yeah, but that's not worth mentioning either. :)
<humphreybc> lol
<humphreybc> godbyk: http://twitter.com/humphreybc/status/21550288801
<humphreybc> Basically just got the word out to potentially 13,000 people :P
<godbyk> Nice. :)
<humphreybc> great, thorwil fixed the circle of friends in the second edition
<humphreybc> (the "bodies" lost weight in the new branding)
<godbyk> yeah
<humphreybc> have you got last.fm ?
<godbyk> yeah
<godbyk> I don't do anything with it, though.
<humphreybc> http://www.last.fm/user/humphreybc1
<humphreybc> oh
<humphreybc> you should turn on scrobbling
<humphreybc> it's really simple
<godbyk> it probably just tracks whatever random stuff I listen to. :)
<humphreybc> and you just leave it :P
<godbyk> fill me in.
<humphreybc> what music player do you use?
<godbyk> sometimes rhythmbox, sometimes mplayer.
<humphreybc> rhythmbox has a plugin
<humphreybc> so does banshee
<humphreybc> there's also a neat android app
<humphreybc> you just install it, tell it your username / password and it runs whenever music is playing
<godbyk> I've done that before.
<godbyk> But what's the benefit?
<humphreybc> you get to see stats
<humphreybc> and other people
<humphreybc> can see what you like
<humphreybc> do you know how to add this (http://twitpic.com/widgets/designer) to my wordpress blog sidebar?
<godbyk> that link didn't take me anywhere useful.
<humphreybc> oh
<humphreybc> well it's some js code
<humphreybc> you know, to paste on your site
<humphreybc> but i can't find a wordpress widget that lets me paste in js code?
<godbyk> but typically, you go to the /wp-admin/ dir, and there will be a Sidebar link under the Appearance tab (or whatever).  You can select widgets or paste code for a new one.
<godbyk> (I made up the names of the links.. but that's the general idea of how to find it.. I think.)
<humphreybc> yeah i'm here
<humphreybc> http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/wp-admin/widgets.php
<humphreybc> but
<humphreybc> can't make a new widget
<humphreybc> no idea how to install plugins either
<humphreybc> i think it's because i'm using wordpress.com instead of downloading the wordpress software?
<godbyk> on mine, there's a Plugins block on the left with 'Add New' link.
<godbyk> I think the Appearance > Widgets is what you want.
<humphreybc> but you downloaded and installed wordpress on your server
<humphreybc> i'm just running off the wordpress.com server
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> i'm there
<godbyk> I can't do it on mine because my current theme doesn't have a sidebar.
<humphreybc> but
<humphreybc> no plugins
<godbyk> ah, gotcha.
<humphreybc> there are things
<humphreybc> but they're not what i want
<godbyk> they may not allow it. I'm not sure.
<humphreybc> grr
<humphreybc> i am hungry
<godbyk> brb
<humphreybc> godbyk, start looking into ways to get the PDF file size down
<godbyk> I've been doing that.
<godbyk> I just ran the screenshots through pngcrush and it reduced their size a lot.
<godbyk> but the pdf was the same size in the end.
<godbyk> now I'm trying to find a program that'll tell me what part of the pdf is taking all the space: text, screenshots, fonts, etc.
<godbyk> if you find one, let me know.
<godbyk> brb
<humphreybc> ok
<nigelb> humphreybc: heya!
<nigelb> got a minute?
<humphreybc> yar
<nigelb> can you make a note to mail in plaintext?
<nigelb> (just to the lists)
<humphreybc> what do you mean?
<nigelb> most of turn off html formatting since lists prefer not to have it.
<nigelb> No big deal :)
<humphreybc> oh
<humphreybc> the announcement
<humphreybc> it doesn't really matter because it's all over the place anyway
<nigelb> Yeah.  No big deal.  But if you can, great :)
<nigelb> I should add this channel to my auto-join list :)
<godbyk> back now.
<humphreybc> nigelb: you should, we're pretty cool
<godbyk> some of us are way cooler than others, though. :-P
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> my irssi has too many windows! Need to kill some.
<humphreybc> i have to go to the supermarket and get some chicken for dinner but it's raining :(
<godbyk> order delivery instead.
<humphreybc> don't really have that in NZ
<godbyk> ah, bummer
<thorwil> good morning!
<ChrisWoollard_> godbyk: ping
<h00k> Hello, ubuntu-manual!
<h00k> as before, I am also hosting the next Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 Second Edition as a second(or third, or hundredth) mirror
<h00k> Feel free to use the link as needed: http://anthonyrhook.com/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2010.04%20Second%20Edition.pdf
<h00k> That is all, cheears :)
<h00k> s/cheears/cheers
<ChrisWoollard> My Printed copy of e2 just arrived :)
<h00k> I lied, something is strange with my hosting.
<h00k> There we go, http://anthonyrhook.com/ubuntu/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2010.04%20-%20Second%20Edition.pdf or alternatively http://bit.ly/9VWjyY
<flan> Do we need more mirrors?
<flan> If so, I can offer one.
<daker> flan, not for now
<jenkins> evening al
<jenkins> l
<thymox> Evening. It's been a bit quite on here tonight.
<jenkins> hey thymox, allot of us now have real jobs :(
 * jenkins starts quickshot for the evening
<thymox> Hey Jenkins - I never said anyone didn't have a real job. :p
<jenkins> ooo uupc is out
<jenkins> yea I am in here all day if I am at uni
 * flan claims that all jobs are fake.
<thymox> I'm planning on hanging out in various #ubuntu-* IRC channels a bit more... so long as I can get it to work through my work's proxy.
<flan> for i in jobs: assert isinstance(i, fake)
<jenkins> my work it policy is very strict I would no way be allowed to be on irc, also I would get none of my work done :P
<thymox> My work have a filtered proxy - but some things only get filtered if you're on certain networks.  F'rinstance, facebook is not allowed if you're getting to t'Internet via their student-access wifi; if you're on a workstation that's got an Ethernet connection, or if you connect via the locked-down-by-MAC-addresses staff-access wifi, then facebook is not blocked.
<flan> Set up an SSH tunnel at home./
<flan> Though Facebook is terrible and should be blocked everywhere.
<jenkins> flan: ben put a september 10th as a quickshot release date how likely do you think it will be to make it? I am unsure as it depends how much time it takes for me to learn the stuff i need
<flan> Uh... doable.
<flan> But we'll have very little time for testing.
<thymox> @flan: I agree WRT facebook; I did have an SSH tunnel set up to my home before I moved house and job... I am now looking for a cheap, low-power device to have on 24/7 at home so I can do it again. :)
<manualbot> thymox: Error: "flan:" is not a valid command.
<jenkins> yea thats my thought flan
<flan> thymox, have you considered a VPS or VPS-like solution?
<jenkins> I do have a week off from 28
<flan> I can't take time off before the 18th of September. :(
<flan> Big project.
<flan> Unless I get that done super-fast.
<flan> I really only need about fifteent o twenty good hours to get the server operational, though.
<flan> I'll find some way to self-host the UMP instance if we're pressed for time.
<jenkins> cool I need to learn a few bits and then need the server interacting stuff, I am playing with the old stuff atm
<jenkins> hey Muscovy
<flan> I could just park a server at my parents' place and serve it through my ISP if I can't host it under uguu.ca and we encounter any snags in getting it running on Dreamhost's limited WSGI platform.
<flan> The server-interface code will be much better than before.
<flan> That'll only take a couple of hours to write.
<flan> If their absence is holding you back, I could write a prototype now.
<flan> Just without any actual functionality.
<flan> Oh. I could probably also host it at work, under my domain, if we get really desperate. I've got plenty of servers that could easily handle the load.
<flan> (That only I ever see)
<Muscovy> Hello jenkins.
<jenkins> flan: no rush it is not holding me back at all
<Muscovy> What are you guys working on?
<flan> Quickshot.
<flan> I'll be +Internet in about 42 hours.
<flan> Which makes me $EMOTION.
<jenkins> what day do you get it?
<Muscovy> I'm reading the post, that looks cool.
<flan> Saturday, UTC-6.
<flan> Early on Saturday.
<flan> Like, around 10:00.
<jenkins> cool on monday I get unlimited download limit \o/ .  I will try and be on then on sat as I will not be around on sunday
<jenkins> Muscovy: do you know any python?
<Muscovy> Some.
<flan> Pfft. Download limits.
 * flan doesn't handle enough traffic to make them meaningful.
<jenkins> do you know pygtk? or any thing about packaging for other distros.
<flan> Though my PS3 probably uses a fair chunk, the few times I actually play stuff online.
<Muscovy> Neither, I'm afraid.
<jenkins> you could learn :P
<Muscovy> Though technically I suppose I know a little about packaging for Debian. :P
<flan> debhelper?
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<jenkins> I have been learning that, I have pretty much learnt how to write a debian rules files.
<flan> Because you're crazy. =P
 * jenkins remebers to ask Muscovy if he needs some help on the week end
<Muscovy> What about the weekend?
<jenkins> help with packaging I have a few odds and ends to finish
<jenkins> if you don't mind :)
<Muscovy> I should be able to help.
<Muscovy> I know very little about the rules file though.
<Muscovy> Most of my packages have been drop-in graphics and Python and stuff.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: pong.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: your printed copy of e2 arrived already?!  Wow!
 * jenkins needs to order a copy
 * Muscovy also needs one.
 * flan has moving expenses and will likely have to wait for Maverick to order one. :(
<godbyk> Or perhaps, ChrisWoollard_: pong? :)
<ChrisWoollard_> Hello
<ChrisWoollard_> Yes. And it looks great
<ChrisWoollard_> It seems that it was printed local to the uk.
<ChrisWoollard_> godbyk: Have you seen those new bug reports that we have got?
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard_: Yeah, they have printers around the world.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard_: I've seen a couple of 'em and agree with the ones I've seen.
<flan> s/Unix-based/Linux-based/, I hope.
<jenkins> when we ordered lucid-e1 mine came first :)
<ChrisWoollard_> So, Are we going to do a lucid-e3?
<flan> That seems kinda pointless, with Maverick so close.
<ChrisWoollard_> I know.
<flan> Just fix the bugs going forward.
<ChrisWoollard_> I felt a little sad about popey's comments.
<jenkins> what was popey' comments where?
<godbyk> Yeah, you Brits don't have to ship things very far. :)
<godbyk> Took forever for mine to arrive.
<godbyk> Nah, we'll just deal with it all in maverick.
<ChrisWoollard_> What was said in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/582361
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 582361 in ubuntu-manual "apt-get doesn't mention dist-upgrade" [Medium,Confirmed]
<godbyk> RE: popey's bug: I think the problem is two-fold: 1. it required some thought/research to solve properly and no one spent the time on it, and 2. it may become a moot point if we're removing that chapter/section from the maverick edition.
<ChrisWoollard_> I can start fixing them in maverick now can't I?
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard_: You might want to hold off just a bit.
<godbyk> I think the maverick branch is funky.
<godbyk> It's *really* big compared to the lucid-e2 branch.
<godbyk> (i.e., over twice as large.)
<godbyk> we should probably get that fixed first.
<ChrisWoollard_> Why don't you just drop it and re-create it from lucid-e2
<godbyk> I *think* to fix it for lucid-e2, I wiped out the whole branch, created a brand new empty one and copied over just the files we needed.
<ChrisWoollard_> When do you think you can have the funkiness removed?
<godbyk> But I'll have to check my notes to be sure.
<godbyk> I'll try to take a look at it today.
<jenkins> can we not delete the screenshots and the .bzr file?
<godbyk> Unless someone else wants to handle it.
<godbyk> jenkins: I don't think so because launchpad still has all that history.
<godbyk> I think we have to kill the branch entirely and then copy over the files themselves (i.e., not create a branch from e2).
<jenkins> well if i delete the branch and use lucid-e2 but set up a new branch with it will that work?
<ChrisWoollard_> Like a fresh copy
<godbyk> jenkins: that'll pull in the lucid-e2 history and we don't really care about that.
<godbyk> we just want the files themselves.
<godbyk> basically, we want maverick to be a completely fresh start.
<jenkins> well i would delete the .bzr stuff
<godbyk> we'll never revert to an older e2 revision.
<godbyk> I'm not following with the .bzr stuff.
<godbyk> if you delete the .bzr stuff locally, the history will still exist on launchpad and still take up space, right?
<ChrisWoollard_> I have to go to the supermarket now. I look forward to seeing it when i get back ;)
<godbyk> brb
<jenkins> well there is a .bzr folder which I assume contains all the history if I also delete the mavrick branch in launchpad and recreate it will that work?
<ChrisWoollard_> Also, have we got an agenda for the meeting on Sunday yet?
<jenkins> not as far as i know
<jenkins> ok well we can't delete mavrick as there is one branch that shares revisions, what does that mean?
<godbyk> back
<jenkins> well I know what it means but what do we do?
<godbyk> jenkins: hmm.. good question.
<godbyk> maybe ask the #launchpad guys what's best?
<godbyk> what we're trying to do is get a fresh start on the branch and jettison all the history/older revisions.
<jenkins> I will give them a shout
<godbyk> thanks
<jenkins> godbyk ping
<jenkins> godbyk I raised the issue in #launchpad and did not get much of an answer lifeless said (20:49:24) lifeless: jenkins: thats a pretty harmful thing to do
<jenkins> (20:49:33) lifeless: jenkins: you'll make it hard for everyone collaborating on it. I did reply and I have asked people to direct any other answers to you as I need to get some sleep
<godbyk> jenkins: How does it make it hard?
<jenkins> ok I can't ask them as you are not in the channel
<godbyk> what?
<jenkins> well everyone has to re start the branch as thy will diverge
<jenkins> I ment you are not in #launchpad
<ChrisWoollard_> godbyk: ping
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard_: pong
<ChrisWoollard_> I have noticed that in the maverick branch there is a directory called Planet Stuff
<ChrisWoollard_> That isn't in e2
<ChrisWoollard_> it isn't very big though
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard_: Yeah, I was just talking to jenkins about all that.
<godbyk> We should really delete the branch, make a new one, and copy over only the files we need.  (So we don't drag in all the history we don't care about.)
<godbyk> But then jenkins said one of the #launchpad guys said that was a bad idea for some reason.
<ChrisWoollard_> I saw that the #launchpad people scared Jenkins though
<jenkins> well everyone has to re start the branch as thy will diverge
<jenkins> they did not scare me :P
<jenkins> i scared them as they did not answer back :D
<ChrisWoollard_> Sorry, That was just my interpretation
<jenkins> hehe lol np
<ChrisWoollard_> I thought you were going to bed
<ChrisWoollard_> to me it looks like the .bzr directory is huge in the maverick branch but not e2
<godbyk> did I put the files in the maverick branch? where did they come from?
<jenkins> I put all the lucid-e2 stuff in yesterday
<jenkins> just revert the revision if need be, night all
<godbyk> how?
<ChrisWoollard_> 118mb compared with 14mb
<godbyk> well, reverting it still leaves the history though, right?
<ChrisWoollard_> he ran away....
<askhl_> Hi.  The strings in lucid e1 are changing - our translation rate has dropped considerably.  What's going on?
<godbyk> askhl_: I don't know why the strings would be changing.  The translation template file (.pot file) hasn't been changed recently.
#ubuntu-manual 2010-08-20
<askhl_> godbyk, very strange.  Maybe it's a launchpad issue
<godbyk> askhl_: It may be. I'd ask in #launchpad.  See if they have any ideas.
<askhl_> Our translation was up to 56% (or 54%), is now slightly less than 50%
<godbyk> It'd be nice to know what causes it.
<askhl_> Right
<askhl_> Thanks
<godbyk> Let me know if you figure anything out.
<askhl_> I'll try tomorrow when the Canonical people are online.  This seems rather serious IMO
<godbyk> 'kay.
<godbyk> I think the Launchpad translation folks hang out in #launchpad during European work hours.
<askhl_> I'll figure it out - I've talked to them on numerous occasions.  Very helpful people, launchpad's a mess though sometimes
<godbyk> True on both counts.
<godbyk> They've always been friendly and helpful when I've talked to them.
<godbyk> I think they just have a ton of things to do.
<askhl_> yeah
<jenkins> hello all
<ChrisWoollard> Hello all
<ChrisWoollard> I noticed that nobody has created an agenda for sunday's meeting. So I have started one.
<ChrisWoollard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/Meetings
<jenkins> evening all
<godbyk> Thanks, ChrisWoollard.
<ChrisWoollard> jenkins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/Meetings
<ChrisWoollard> godbyk: np
<jenkins> I should be there I don't think I have anything to add
<godbyk> Ben said he could probably make the meeting, too.
<ChrisWoollard> I think I am going to add myself to the ubuntu membership for the next meeting.
<ChrisWoollard> europe that is.
<godbyk> We also need to look into translating e2 (someone needs to update the .pot file for e2).
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: Cool!  I may do that one of these months.
<ChrisWoollard> Well, looking at the others on the list, I don't think it should be too difficult <fingers crossed>.
<ChrisWoollard> Should that go on the agenda? Or is somebody that knows about it just going to do it?
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: you can add it to the agenda if you like.
<godbyk> usually dutchie handles it (I think).
<godbyk> but I haven't seen dutchie for a bit.
<jenkins> I think I can remeber how to update translations I will look for the command in the log
<jenkins> got it
<godbyk> jenkins: cool.  if it's just one command, we should add it to the Makefile.
<jenkins> you need to build the manual first, then run po4a -v --no-translations -MUTF-8 --copyright-holder "The Ubuntu Manual Team" --package-name ubuntu-manual --package-version `bzr revno` po4a.conf
<godbyk> Btw, if anyone out there is better at Makefiles than I am, feel free to clean it up and make it all snazzy.
<jenkins> but you need to get the latest po files from launchpad first as well
<godbyk> Why does it need the latest po files?
<ChrisWoollard> I was thinking ok hacking around with the meetings wiki page a bit. i.e. to move all the older meetings to an archive page.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: That's probably a good idea.  Maybe have an archives page for each edition?  (Instead of one really long page?)
<jenkins> godbyk: I think otherwise you will over write the translations
<dpm> hey all, I'm just idling here and I saw this conversation. I haven't used po4all much, but if it works like other i18n tools, there is no need to fetch the translations if you only want to update the template
<ChrisWoollard> Is it me or does it feel like working with bazaar / launchpad / rosetta is bit like guess work / Hit and miss / peeing into the wind?
<dpm> ChrisWoollard, the workflow is * update the pot template * commit it * let LP import it. When you want to fetch translations, you simply need to merge the branch containing the PO files comitted automatically with the branch you need translations for
<jenkins> dpm: so launchpad only needs to import the pot file to update all the translations?
<ChrisWoollard> dpm: It is nice to have people around that know the process
<jenkins> yep we all seam to find translations a dark art
<dpm> :)
<dpm> jenkins, yes. Launchpad imports the new templates you commit, exposes the relevant strings to translators. Then translators do their work and the translations (PO files) are committed to a branch of your choice. When you are ready to release, (or whenever you feel you want to test translations), you can just merge that branch containing translations
<jenkins> that makes sense, i think we stopped merging in the po files from a branch for some reason, i will ask josh
<dpm> roughly, apart from letting translators know about releases, maintainers just need to take care of updating the template (POT file) whenever there are new strings to translate, and merge the translations (PO files) from the translations branch from time to time, most especially before a release
<jenkins> when a program is released where on the file system do the po files go?
<dpm> jenkins, yeah, importing templates and translations was causing problems. I talked to some of you guys some weeks ago and an admin chose the right setting: import only templates
<jenkins> I now understand this now it thanks dpm
<dpm> jenkins, usually they go to /usr/share/locale/<langcode>/LC_MESSAGES or /usr/share/locale-langpack/<langcode>/LC_MESSAGES in the form of binary .mo files (basically compiled .po files). In the case of u-m, however, the po files are simply converted to translated latex files
<dpm> no worries
<ChrisWoollard> dpm: Sorry if I offended you. I guess it is lack of knowledge on my part. Thanks for the explanation.
<jenkins> dpm: thanks I was asking for quickshot :)
<dpm> ChrisWoollard, really, no offence taken. I wasn't intending to respond in a manner that seemed I was, either :)
<ChrisWoollard> You didn't. I just suddenly thought that my comment wasn't the best thing to say.
<dpm> no worries :)
<dpm> jenkins, then for quickshot they'd go to /usr/share/locale/<langcode>/LC_MESSAGES, <langcode> being a 2-letter or 3-letter ISO 639 code, plus optional _CC country or region suffix
<ChrisWoollard> :)
<dpm> oh, need to run now, movies night!
<dpm> bye all!
<jenkins> night
<jenkins> I am still running the update thing
<jenkins> right pot file pushed so launchpad *should* update mavrick
<godbyk> we need to push the pot file to lucid-e2
<godbyk> the maverick branch will probably get wiped and restarted or something.
<godbyk> (the whole history thing is irksome)
<jenkins> now you tell me :P
<godbyk> :)
<jenkins> ChrisWoollard: did you say you were going for ubuntu membership?
<godbyk> jenkins: Found my conversation on #launchpad for when I set up the e2 branch: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/08/%23launchpad.html#t06:47
<ChrisWoollard> jenkins: Yes
<jenkins> I may have to try and sort mine out no harm in trying
<ChrisWoollard> I think it is worth it. And if you don't try you don't get.
<jenkins> yep I need to sort out my wiki page
<jenkins> godbyk: that was what I was trying to do but we can't delete the branch as one is linked to it
<ChrisWoollard> Yes. I seem to remember a few people said they would write something.
<jenkins> I will add a comment when is your meeting?
<godbyk> jenkins: can we unlink the branches?
<godbyk> I don't know how any of it works. :)
<jenkins> I will try
<jenkins> updated lucid-e2 all being well
<godbyk> jenkins: I might have you update lucid-e2 again in just a moment.
<godbyk> I'll fix those little typo bugs that were just reported
<jenkins> ok
<godbyk> (so the translators don't translate the wrong text.)
<jenkins> if I knew which branchs were linked it would help and i can't see it in launcgpad
<godbyk> try disconnecting the branch from the series first.
<godbyk> that's what I apparently had to do for e1.
<jenkins> I think I am going to aim for the September the 7th 8.00utc meeting of the membership board
<jenkins> nope still got the same message
<jenkins> I have put everything back as it was so not to break anythign
<ChrisWoollard> All: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/Meetings
<ChrisWoollard> That is a board I was thinking of going to.
<jenkins> much better wiki ChrisWoollard, hopefully i will see you there
<ChrisWoollard> Hopefully. I haven't checked by schedule yet, but i think it ok.
<jenkins> does anyone know if nissh got his membership?
<godbyk> jenkins: I fixed the one main bug I cared about. :)
<daker> jenkins, he didn't
<jenkins> godbyk: pushing the updated file now
<jenkins> daker: any idea why?
<daker> he got the notification 1hours before the meeting
<daker> s/hours/hour
<jenkins> :( what basically saying he was not ready yet?
<daker> yes like they say
<daker> they that he should prepare a good intro
<daker> and get more testimonials
<ChrisWoollard> hopefully Jenkins and myself can get some good testimonials ready for sept 7th ;)
<jenkins> well my page needs some work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukeJennings
<jenkins> but feel free to start thinking about those testimonials
<daker> ChrisWoollard, jenkins do you apply for a membership ?
<ChrisWoollard> yes
<jenkins> we are on the 7th of september
<daker> oh good!
<ChrisWoollard> Somebody at canonical seems to have broken launchpad
<godbyk> What should be on our wiki pages besides the testimonials?
<Muscovy> I plan to apply sometime this year, maybe.
<ChrisWoollard> Look at ben's
<ChrisWoollard> his seems quite good. I borrowed most of it and changed it for my own purpose.
<jenkins> I took rhe motu template
<godbyk> jenkins: where's the motu template?
<jenkins> I don't know i found it once and never again just copy it from mine
<godbyk> sounds good
<ChrisWoollard> mine is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cwoollard
<jenkins> ooo chris has someone from cononical
<jenkins> :P
<daker> yeah
<ChrisWoollard> :D
<ChrisWoollard> He is a salesman i know.
<Omega> Cheating!
<ChrisWoollard> I know. But i had to do it.
<ChrisWoollard> I know ben got Jono Bacon. Now, that is cheating!
<Muscovy> I wish the guidelines were a bit more comprehensive. I'm worried about being turned down if I apply too early.
<ChrisWoollard> I can't believe that nissh got turned down!
<ChrisWoollard> I am going to send a meeting notification out as nobody else has done it.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: good idea.
<godbyk> Why'd nissh get turned down?
<ChrisWoollard> He wasn't prepared. He didn't get notification until just before the meeting. Plus lack of testimonials.
<Omega> What kind of questions do they ask?
<jenkins> does anyone else see http://paste.ubuntu.com/481144/ when thumper and zkriesse entered?
<zkriesse> jenkins: Im on my ipod so its probably why it happened for me
<jenkins> ok cool, just wondered
<godbyk> jenkins: yeah, I saw that, too.
<ChrisWoollard> The meeting e-mail has gone out.
<godbyk> Hey, daker.  How's it going?
<godbyk> humpreybc asked me the other day how the new website design was coming along, but I didn't know anything about it.  Do you know anything?
<daker> btw i need you to install django
<godbyk> I can do that.
<godbyk> Any particular version?  Or just whatever the latest released version is?
<daker> i am runing the repos version
<daker> i think it's 1.1.1
<godbyk> ok
<jenkins> night all
<ChrisWoollard> G'night
<ChrisWoollard> too late
<ChrisWoollard> G'night all. Time for bed.
<godbyk> G'night, ChrisWoollard.
#ubuntu-manual 2010-08-21
<daker> godbyk, take a look at this https://launchpad.net/wikkid
<flan_> Internets. Yay.
<Lysi> Found a typo in german version page 123 (about CLI): einschlie/sslich
<Lysi> Similar at page 131 (why Ubuntu is secure): standardmä/ssig, btw. use evince.
<ChrisWoollard> Does anybody here take care of wiki.ubuntu.com?
<daker> ChrisWoollard, i don't think so
<ChrisWoollard> Ooops. wrong channel
<daker> newz200 on #ubuntu-website is woking on the new theme
<daker> newz2000
<ChrisWoollard> That sounds good.
<askhl_> I sent on Lysi's bug reports to Martin Lettner who is one of the German Ubuntu translators
#ubuntu-manual 2010-08-22
<jenkins> evening all
<ChrisWoollard> evening
<ChrisWoollard> Who is here this evening?
<dutchie> o/
<ChrisWoollard> Heeeellllloooooooo. Anybody there.......
<thymox> Hello - am I too late for the meeting? :)
<ChrisWoollard> nope. hasn't started yet. In fact I have no idea who is here yet?
<dutchie> there's a meeting?
<ChrisWoollard> Yes
<dutchie> hmm
<ChrisWoollard> Did you not read your e-mail. or listen at the last meeting?
<dutchie> know who's meant to be running it?
 * thymox raises his hand.  "I'm here, Sir". :)
<dutchie> i get a lot of email and it doesn't all stick :)
<ChrisWoollard> I sent out the meeting invite as agreed last time.
<ChrisWoollard> and with godbyk
<dutchie> hmm
<dutchie> example wiki page
<dutchie> i may have forgotten about that
<ChrisWoollard> I knew that already.
 * dutchie quickly knocks one together
<thymox> So... I'm fairly new to this.  What's the meeting about?
<thymox> (New to the Ubuntu Manual project, that is... not new to Linux)
<ChrisWoollard> The agenda is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/Meetings
<ChrisWoollard> I guess we are waiting to see if any more of the core team arrive
<ChrisWoollard> We also have this http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/3EahXzeQLL
<thymox> Cool.  Since I haven't been involved yet, I will just take a back-seat and observe for the time being.
<ChrisWoollard> dutchie: What should we do?
<dutchie> godbyk: ping
 * dutchie tweets at humphreybc
<dutchie> and j
<dutchie> enkins
<dutchie> i was expecting tab-complete there :(
<ChrisWoollard> :)
<dutchie> flan may want to join us too
<dutchie> daker too
<daker> yep
<ChrisWoollard> While we are waiting do you want to read the notes. http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/3EahXzeQLL
<ChrisWoollard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/Meetings
<chr_> thanks : )
<ChrisWoollard> You can also make coments if you want
<ChrisWoollard> Ok, it is now 20:25. What should we do?
<daker> i have no idea ChrisWoollard
<thymox> What proportion of the required people are currently in attendance?
<ChrisWoollard> jenkins, godbyk and humphreybc  would have been nice as they are core to the project.
<ChrisWoollard> Especially as they drive the project forware.
<ChrisWoollard> d
<ChrisWoollard> Would anybody object if we defered this meeting until another date / time?
<thymox> I think that's probably the best option given the circumstances.
<chr_> as im a little busy today, its ok for me
<ChrisWoollard> Thanks for coming. If you still want to make notes the etherpad is here http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/3EahXzeQLL
<ChrisWoollard> Also it gives dutchie time to complete his homework :P
<dutchie> i've done it now!
<dutchie> :P
<ChrisWoollard> what is the url?
<daker> ChrisWoollard, it's oki for me
<ChrisWoollard> Ok. Then...... Meeting Cancelled........!!!!!!!!!!!
<chr_> bye
<ChrisWoollard> or rather deffered to another date
<ChrisWoollard> thanks for coming.
<ChrisWoollard> Sorry
<thymox> Deferred for what... 1 week? 2?
<thymox> Or TBA?
<ChrisWoollard> I will dicuss it with the others  and TBA
<thymox> Cool beans.  I'll keep an eye on the mailing list then. :)
<ChrisWoollard> That is the best thing.
<ChrisWoollard> I think the meeting should be planned sooner rather than later because of the limited time before the release of maverick
<godbyk> Ack.. sorry I'm late.
<godbyk> My phone didn't beep at me like it should've.
<ChrisWoollard> we cancelled the meeting
<thymox> Hiya, ChrisWollard has postponed the meeting.
<godbyk> I see that.
<godbyk> Sorry about not being here.
<ChrisWoollard> I figured that 30 minutes late was long enough to wait.
<ChrisWoollard> Now that you are her.
<ChrisWoollard> s/her/here
<ChrisWoollard> When should we re-schedule?
<godbyk> yeah, that's more than enough time to wait.
<ChrisWoollard> When should we re-schedule?
<dutchie> pick a date
<ChrisWoollard> dutchie: What is that url?
<godbyk> The meeting times that have worked the best in the past have been Saturdays at 2000 UTC.
<dutchie> ChrisWoollard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/ReleaseChecklist?
<godbyk> And we should probably meet ASAP as we have a September 10 deadline for the writing freeze.
<godbyk> Which gives us less than three weeks from today.
<godbyk> (Which seems a bit crazy, actually.)
<ChrisWoollard> dutchie: thanks
<ChrisWoollard> we could try saturday at 20:00
<godbyk> Let's do that.
<ChrisWoollard> But....
 * dutchie will be on holiday
<godbyk> Unless we can get one organized more quickly.
<godbyk> Or perhaps we should just start an email thread and meet on the mailing list, so to speak.
<ChrisWoollard> Godbyk: You need to get the launchpad / bzr stuff sorted before then and ready for work to start asap
<ChrisWoollard> I could be a good idea.
<ChrisWoollard> I was think of sending some updates out that way anyway (e.g. Dutchies homework).
<ChrisWoollard> so to speak :)
<godbyk> Let's do that.
<godbyk> Figure out what questions we have / what we need to know, and start emailing the list about it.
<ChrisWoollard> Godbyk: Can you start the thread?
<godbyk> I think one of the first things we have to do is figure out what changes there are in Maverick from Lucid that we need to update the manual to cover.
<godbyk> Is there new stuff in Maverick we need to cover?
<godbyk> What parts (if any) of the manual are we removing?
<ChrisWoollard> I think it was on the last set of minutes
<dutchie> sound menu is the first thing i can think of
<godbyk> What screenshots do we need to get?
<ChrisWoollard> that mentions some thibngs
<ChrisWoollard> Depends what haws changed. I haven't even installed the alpha of maverick yet. so i don't know.
<ChrisWoollard> s/haws/has
<ChrisWoollard> Godbyk: When do you think you can get bzr / launchpad ready?
<godbyk> Working on it now.
<ChrisWoollard> Yay :D
<Muscovy> How many hours is it until the meeting?
<Muscovy> I'm not sure if I can make it.
<ChrisWoollard> It was cancelled
<Muscovy> Oh?
<ChrisWoollard> it was supposed to have been 1 hour ago
<Muscovy> Ah.
<ChrisWoollard> We are going to do a thread on the mailing list instead. Just because we need to get things moving
<thymox> Can I make a suggestions?  If the meeting is going to be migrated to the mailing list, can I suggest a single thread per discussion point.
<godbyk> Someone try running bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual and see what it pulls.
<godbyk> run "grep title main.tex" and see if the \title command is set to Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.10.
<ChrisWoollard> godbyk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/Meetings/archive/meeting-2010-08-22#preview
<ChrisWoollard> Coments?
<godbyk> That'll work.
<godbyk> We should figure out what we need to know for this maverick edition.
<godbyk> So we can email the list.
<dutchie> looks like lp:ubuntu-manual points at maverick
<thymox> godbyk: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual pulls down 19MB of files.
<godbyk> thymox: That sounds about right. Screenshots are 11 MB. (I debated whether to keep them, actually.)
<godbyk> Much better than the 140+ MB that the other branch was.
<ChrisWoollard> Did you delete everything and start again?
<godbyk> Well, I created a brand new branch and copied over the files from e2.
<godbyk> So we're not dragging all of e2's history along with us.
<ChrisWoollard> That is good.
<thymox> Even 140MB isn't that bad... last time I looked at the Ubuntu Desktop Training BZR repo is was somewhere near the 650MB mark (grantedly it has a tonne of screenshots in a tonne of languages).
 * dutchie tries to remember how big his kernel git repo was
<ChrisWoollard> In our case the history was 114Mb compared to 14mb of files
<ChrisWoollard> godbyk: I have updated the meetings wiki with info. Are there any other status updates
<godbyk> Hmm.. well, I think the new branch should be working now and people can hack on it.  however, the main pdf may not compile at the moment since I removed some PDFs of the title page, etc.
<godbyk> just a heads up there.
<godbyk> I'm currently updating the milestones on launchpad.
<ChrisWoollard> How is doing the coverpages (dakar)?
<ChrisWoollard> is e2 read only now?
<godbyk> thorwil handles the covers.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: No one should commit to e2 except for thorwil (for covers), me (for helping translators), and the translator editors.
<godbyk> (Basically)
<ChrisWoollard> is he doing some for maverick?
<godbyk> Is thorwil doing some covers for maverick? Probably.
<godbyk> I'm going to be revisiting some of the book design stuff for maverick as well.
<ChrisWoollard> What I mean is..... Have the permissions been changed to only allow Ubuntu Manual Admins to commit.
<godbyk> oh, no.
<godbyk> because the translation editors aren't admins.
<ChrisWoollard> Oh, Ok.
<godbyk> though I s'pose we could have the translation editors commit via one of the admins. <shrug>
<godbyk> We need to write instructions for people to get the new maverick branch and get started on writing/editing.
<godbyk> Also need to make a list of things that need to be written, changed, removed, etc.
<ChrisWoollard> How about I start a wiki (or etherpad) for that list
<godbyk> good idea
<ChrisWoollard> Where should it be linked from?
<godbyk> Good question.
<godbyk> I guess the email for now.
<ChrisWoollard> I wonder if I could add a Useful Info page
<ChrisWoollard> next to Meetings on the Wiki
<ChrisWoollard> or something like that
<ChrisWoollard> ?
<godbyk> I dunno. Go for it. :-)
<godbyk> Ultimately, all the info should be on the ubuntu-manual.org site.
<ChrisWoollard> Yes. But there isn't a wiki on that. And I don't have access to hack around with that.
<godbyk> I know.
<godbyk> That's the main problem.
<godbyk> I think daker's new site is supposed to alleviate some of that.
<ChrisWoollard> You could just install a wiki on it?
<godbyk> I dunno what the plans are there.
<godbyk> Yeah, I could install a wiki.
<ChrisWoollard> When will Dakar's new site
<ChrisWoollard> ready
<godbyk> no clue
<godbyk> I think it's supposed to be out for maverick, but I'm out of the loop on that at the moment.
<ChrisWoollard> That's suprising. You seem t know most about most things
<ChrisWoollard> If you installed a wiki at least the theme would be better.
<godbyk> I haven't talked to daker of humpreybc about the new site yet.  So I'm not sure what all they have up their sleeves.
<godbyk> Heh.. true.. can't have a much uglier theme. :-)
<godbyk> Shouldn't someone be updating the wiki theme to match the new branding?
<ChrisWoollard> Dakar told me yesterday that somebody is working on it.
<godbyk> cool
<ChrisWoollard> I am going to at that Useful Info wiki page. It can either be changed later or deleted if something else comes along.
<ChrisWoollard> But first i need t go to the shop. I will be back in 30 minutes.
<godbyk> sounds good.
<ChrisWoollard> Maybe Useful Notes?
<godbyk> I'm going to shower. I'll be back in 30 minutes, too. :)
<godbyk> That'll work.
<godbyk> Or if it's something we'll update often, maybe an etherpad is better.
<ChrisWoollard> too late
<godbyk> no worries
<godbyk> I'll be back in about 30 minutes.
<dutchie> blimey, translations disappearing again
<ChrisWoollard> which ones?
<dutchie> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg02170.html
<ChrisWoollard> Doh
<godbyk> I saw that.
<godbyk> Make it all better, dutchie! :-)
<godbyk> I have no idea what causes it.
<godbyk> AFAIK, nothing has touched the e1 translation stuff at all.
<ChrisWoollard> mice in the works.
<ChrisWoollard> My advice... Get a Cat.
<godbyk> The only thing I can figure is that messing with the other branches somehow affects the e1 branch.
<ChrisWoollard> Sorry.... That doesn't help ;)
<ChrisWoollard> All: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/notes
<ChrisWoollard> thoughts?
<ChrisWoollard> Are there any other links that we have?
<ChrisWoollard> I am sure there are lots, but i cannot remember
<ChrisWoollard> Can somebody who knows look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual?action=LocalSiteMap
<ChrisWoollard> and tell me what is still useful and should be linked.
<ChrisWoollard> hmmm. That doesn't seem to contain everything
<godbyk> doesn't look like there's much of use in the site map
<ChrisWoollard> what about this
<ChrisWoollard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual?action=LikePages
<ChrisWoollard> that contains everything
<ChrisWoollard> FuturePlaaning looks fun
#ubuntu-manual 2011-08-21
<rickfosb> Hello hannie
<hannie> Hey rickfosb
<hannie> Hello stillnotcool
<hannie> rickfosb, do you know who will be attending?
<rickfosb> C7p said he'd try but might be late;  There were only 4 on the vote list
<hannie> ok
<rickfosb> me, you, john, I'll have to go look again at the poll
<hannie> stillnotcool, present?
<rickfosb> hannie: your changes, and c7p changes are committed and pushed.. they look good
<rickfosb> godbyk: you there?
<hannie> ok, I still have to look at the last part, swerching
<hannie> *searching
<rickfosb> :)
<rickfosb> I put up some screen shots, but I need to print and re-read this chapter to see what else is lacking
<hannie> rickfosb, I have received a few extra lines of text from Mez for the Prologue, but
<hannie> I want to wait until it is clear where to refer to
<hannie> So I haven't pushed the changed chapter yet
<rickfosb>  where to refer to ... ??
<rickfosb> in the prologue?
<hannie> I do not yet know where Unity is described
<hannie> Not troubleshooting
<hannie> It should be in Ubuntu Desktop
<rickfosb> ah, ok.  I think, Unity is being touched most in chapter two and we've decided to rename to the Unity Desktop
<hannie> ok, chapter 2 IS Ubuntu-Desktop
<rickfosb> C7p did a lot of work around the panel and lenses, etc in the chapter.  Yes, Ch. 2
<hannie> I will refer to this. Is there also a section name?
<rickfosb> just a second and I'll check
<hannie> Like "Unity"
<hannie> I will look at what c7p wrote later
<rickfosb> Understanding the Unity Desktop   is the section
<rickfosb> (had to go look it up) grin
<hannie> ok. I have two question
<rickfosb> sure?
<hannie> 1. Is this chapter almost finished now, and can I find the latest version in the branch?
<hannie> I updated a few minutes ago, but it is still Revision 11 from 14 aug
<rickfosb> yes; to both parts.  Its almost finished,  I did the updates for c7p a week back.  and yes, as I look at the revisions, most of the recent ones are the ones I've put up
<hannie> hi JasonO-Mobile
<hannie> ok, then question 2: screenshots. Nautilus is still the same, so I do not think another screenshot is needed here
<rickfosb> Right, I checked the shot in the pdf and compared to the natty; I think we are good for screenshot of tha
<rickfosb> *that one
<rickfosb> I did do a new screen shot of the blank desktop
<hannie> right. Then I will do some homework: go through the whole chapter
<hannie> and see if I like the result
<rickfosb> I have a bullet point for managing windows without an update;  I'll check with the author and see where he is on getting that subsection complete.
<JasonO-Mobile> Hi hannie
<hannie> rickfosb, do we need to give JasonO-Mobile an update?
<rickfosb> I will also set up a regular meeting for the entire team to discuss overall progress (agenda et.al.,)  Its time to clean up the rest of the chapters.
<rickfosb> Hey Joson0-Mobile:
<JasonO-Mobile> Hi rickfosb
<rickfosb> Here is where we are:  Chapter two the ubuntu desktop is coming along now;  I have a few screenshots that will need updating and will place TODO entries in the tex file later this evening.
<Testy> Awesome rickfosb
<hannie> JasonO-Mobile, do you have the link to the shared spreadsheet?
<rickfosb> I need to spend some time in CH 3 "Working with Ubuntu" and confirm their progress.  I didn't see a revision that appears to be part of that effort.
<Testy> hannie: I think so? Is it the alternative softwares one?
<hannie> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?authkey=CNDambUJ&key=0AtkeORuPIMxsdGtWRXlvdHB4bktTNkF5LTNwWU5KQnc&hl=en_US&authkey=CNDambUJ#gid=6
<Guest78948> hannie: Thanks, I didn't.
<hannie> rickfosb, before the regular meeting, do we need do do some preparing stuff?
<rickfosb> hannie: What would you suggest?  I'm ok with putting something together?
<hannie> I am thinking of coordination, pressing people to finish their chapter, check screenshlts
<hannie> * never mind the typos ;)
<hannie> And: perhaps we can ask on the list if people want to add something to the agenda
<rickfosb> Sure, I have a few hours today. I will reach out to editors to confirm their updates.  And, I'll spend some time marking existing screen shots for update.     PS: c7p has put together an excellent section on alternative applications.
<hannie> he's good (c7p
<rickfosb> We just need to decide where the best location (subsection, or new chapter)
<hannie> rickfosb, is there anything I can do
<rickfosb> I really like him!
<rickfosb> hannie: just let me know if something looks amis with ch2;  I'll be working it today and printing ch3 for review tonight
<hannie> rickfosb, ok, I will read it carefully and let you know if I see something that needs attention
<hannie> Will the regular meeting be in about one or two weeks from now?
<rickfosb> I'll build an agenda before I send out the general meeting notice and send you, john, kevin, et. al before the poll goes out..
<rickfosb> I'm thinking 2 weeks?
<hannie> when is the deadline, I forgot
<JasonO-Mobile> Any adverts needed? :D
<rickfosb> (we were supposed to have entered content freeze this weekend)  I thinking I'll have to ask for an extension
<hannie> oops!!!!!
<rickfosb> yes; oops..  The milestones were rather aggressive, but I had high hopes :)
<hannie> I'll hurry with the Prologue chapter (tomorrow, I promise ;)
<rickfosb> no worries
<rickfosb> are you able to do bzr now?
<hannie> that's it for today then?
<hannie> rickfosb, yes bzr is fine
<rickfosb> and yes to your question: hannie:
<hannie> ok, see you nest time then
<hannie> *next
<rickfosb> Thanks SOOO much for your help!
<hannie> bye, bye
<rickfosb> Jason0 -- adverts?
<rickfosb> Jason0-Mobile:  adverts?
<JasonO-Mobile> rickfosb advertisements. Anything I should publicize?
<rickfosb> We'll be having a general team meeting within the next two weeks to review our progress.  It would be great to have a good turnout.
<rickfosb> I'll put out the poll and proposed agenda either later today or tomorrow (depending on time spent on ch2/3)..
<rickfosb> I'd appreciate anything you can do there?
<JasonO-Mobile> Alright.
<rickfosb> I send to the ubuntu-manual email list;  or i can email you directly?
<rickfosb> ( it would really be great to have some of our work discussed on ubuntu planet or the fridge)
<JasonO-Mobile> rickfosb: Sure, I'll Tweet.
<rickfosb> :)
<rickfosb> Thanks!...,
<rickfosb> Any other questions?
<JasonO-Mobile> Sure, I'll ask. No problem.
<rickfosb> Have a great remainder of the weekend, then.  And thanks for attending.
<JasonO-Mobile> No that's it. Thanks.
<rickfosb> See you!
<c7p> hello
<c7p> godbyk: what's up ?
#ubuntu-manual 2012-08-15
<smartboyhw> Hi, anyone here?
<sagaci> maybe
<smartboyhw> Hi sagaci!
<smartboyhw> I sent a email to the Ubuntu Manual jobs mailbox
<smartboyhw> Wanted to contribute
<sagaci> as an author?
<smartboyhw> Yep
<sagaci> I think there's a few chapters free
<smartboyhw> sagaci: Which few?
<sagaci> can't remember offhand
<smartboyhw> ...
<sagaci> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg03518.html
<sagaci> some of those positions might have been filled
<smartboyhw> The problem is: Which few?
<sagaci> email, IM, web, getting online, photos
<sagaci> smartboyhw, have you installed texlive?
<smartboyhw> No
<sagaci> it's not necessary but it helps if you want to check your changes and see what they will look like, like in the final pdf
